# Honda EM600 - Won't Start-No Spark



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

My vintage Honda EM 600 generator has been running fine after I took the carb apart and cleaned it. Went to start it a couple of weeks ago and could not get it to start. Learned that it wasn't getting any spark. What's the best way to trouble shoot this problem? Many parts are no longer available. I don't have a repair manual so I don't know what ohm readings I should have on the ignition coil, ignition control module and low oil cut off to determine if these components are good or bad. I don't want to start changing parts without knowing if it bad. I checked for loose wiring and any wire that may be broken or disconnected. All looked good. It's a good little generator and I would like to get it running again since I use it regularly. Any assistance is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

1. Check plug gap. Should be 0.9-1.0 mm. 
2. Check oil level and then disconnect the low oil cutoff. Check for spark again.
3. Disconnect the kill switch from the coil. Check for spark again.
4. Replace plug. Check for spark again.
5. Replace coil. Check for spark again.


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

tabora said:


> 1. Check plug gap. Should be 0.9-1.0 mm.
> 2. Check oil level and then disconnect the low oil cutoff. Check for spark again.
> 3. Disconnect the kill switch from the coil. Check for spark again.
> 4. Replace plug. Check for spark again.
> 5. Replace coil. Check for spark again.


Thanks for the reply 
New plug installed. No go
Disconnect low oil cutoff. No go
Do I assume by disconnecting the kill switch from the coil and there is no spark is a true way to determine that the coil is the culprit? Would it be a good idea to take an ohm reading on the coil just to confirm it is good or bad prior to ordering a new one ( if I can't find one). 
Thanks


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Mr-Dee said:


> Do I assume by disconnecting the kill switch from the coil and there is no spark is a true way to determine that the coil is the culprit?


No, that step is to determine whether the coil is being grounded out by a defective kill switch or chafed kill wire.


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you!
So....when wire is disconnected and still no spark then for sure the ignition coil is bad?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Mr-Dee said:


> So....when wire is disconnected and still no spark then for sure the ignition coil is bad?


That's where I would go after the plug and kill switch elimination. At least they're only about $15: Ignition coil for Honda G100, EG650, EM600 (30500-ZG0-W01) 712201718928 | eBay


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

Well I bought one of those off eBay. They are not the same as the one on my 600. I returned it. I tried to attach a pic of my ignition coil but could figure it out. Anyway, can you tell me the resistant / ohms values to determine if the coil is good or bad? Don't want to buy anything if I don't know the part is bad. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

I measured the resistance across the coil with my meter. On the 20k setting the resistance was 9.62 ohms. Coil good or bad?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

measure both sections on the coil
primary and secondary.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you disconnect the yellow wire from the oil sensor?
if not try that!
see if you have spark.
those are a common issue.

coil specs should be for gx honda
primary 0.8 - 1.0 ohms
secondary 5.9 - 7.1 ohms

make sure you are using a good fluke ohm meter and calibrate the leads before checking
also see the test gear page
click here for the test gear page
spark tester, and meters are there.


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. Needing all the help I can get.
Picture of my ignition coil on my Honda EM600 portable generator. Honda Part# 30560-892-003 (no longer available). I removed the coil and measured resistance from inside the spark plug cap to each side of this coil. Meter set on 20K. Reading was 9.62 each side. I disconnected the wire to the kill switch and measured across the coil. Same: 9.62.
This model has two wires on top of the low oil sensor. I disconnected both and still no spark. Does the resistance indicate a Good, Bad, or Weak coil?


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

I got myself educated via YouTube on how to check primary and secondary resistance on my ignition coil. Here’s my results:
Secondary: (one meter lead placed inside spark plug cap. The other held on coil mounting lug)
Reading: 9.68. Meter set on 20K
Primary: (one meter lead attached to kill wire. The other lead held on the coil mount lug) 
Readings:0.002. Meter set on 2K
0.00. Meter set on 20K
00.0. Meter set on 200K
Coil: Good, Bad, Weak?
Thank you!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well if it is in the right spots on your test leads it is bad.
will this coil fit?
click here for the g100 coil
remove your coil from the unit and snap some pix of it.
and we need measurements on the size and bolt holes.


----------



## Mr-Dee (Sep 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> well if it is in the right spots on your test leads it is bad.
> will this coil fit?
> click here for the g100 coil
> remove your coil from the unit and snap some pix of it.
> and we need measurements on the size and bolt holes.


Thank you
I bought one of these and returned it. Didn’t fit


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If you can’t find an exact fit, then a close match with custom brackets is looking like the best route.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or contact parts fish and see if it is superseded with a new number
1-800-964-1882
it just may have a new number..
Honda Power Equipment EM600 A CRANKCASE COVER / IGNITION COIL | PartsFish.com
but the site does not show it...
have you called north american honda yet?
they might have a retrofit solution from the old techs.


----------

